# Xbox update opinions



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Well its been updated and i have downloaded it.

Seems very clean and easy to navigate, but what exactly are the benefits?


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

need to get on the DL 2nite for this


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

wrx man said:


> Well its been updated and i have downloaded it.
> 
> Seems very clean and easy to navigate, but what exactly are the benefits?


I haven't got it yet, but apparently you can install games to the HDD (but the disc needs to be in there still to play)


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

GeeJay said:


> I haven't got it yet, but apparently you can install games to the HDD (but the disc needs to be in there still to play)


What would be the benefit of that?


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

swordjo said:


> What would be the benefit of that?


Massively, drive noise (it just checks the original disc is there, before allowing you to play off the HDD)
Load times are shorter
One of my games is slightly scratched and stalls at a certain part of the loading screen, so I can rip a friends copy to the drive, and it'll check my original game is there, and continue to play off the HDD


----------



## Jazzy Jase (Jul 10, 2008)

Looking forward to this. I think you can now do party chat in the dashboard.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I've just installed it. seems pretty cool so far


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

I like the little people you create! Seems good so far.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

anyone seen the trailer on the new marketplace for "the day the earth stood still"? looks amazing.


----------



## Ollie_Escort (May 5, 2008)

ooo, look forward to this. mines in germany atm, got the RROD! Should have it back in a couple of days.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

panama said:


> anyone seen the trailer on the new marketplace for "the day the earth stood still"? looks amazing.


just watched the trailer on apple.com - looks like tripe to me


----------



## Ollie_Escort (May 5, 2008)

Just downloaded the update. Not sure about it to be honest, and thought I was creating a Mii at the beggining untill checked which console I was using!


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

I like it, it provides for more expansion, shows more information and is less "hardcore gamer"

And ripping games to the HDD  so much quieter


----------



## brightpinkstar (Jul 5, 2006)

It is a little like the Wii now, as you create a mii type character. But I am not all that fussed, think I slightly preferred the other, but that might be cause I was used to it.


----------

